# Reserve Deputy Sheriff Tim Lowery



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Reserve Deputy Sheriff Tim Lowery Pottawatomie County Sheriff's Office, Oklahoma

End of Watch: Friday, September 30, 2011

]Biographical Info

Age: Not available
Tour of Duty: Not available
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Date of Incident: September 30, 2011
Weapon Used: Not available
Suspect Info: Not available

Reserve Deputy Sheriff Tim Lowery and Reserve Deputy Sheriff Mike Roberts were killed when their patrol car was truck by a tractor trailer on State Highway 39 at about 8:00 pm.

The deputies were returning to the sheriff's office after serving warrants.

Deputy Lowery is survived by his wife and children.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Info

Sheriff Michael D. Booth
Pottawatomie County Sheriff's Office
325 N Broadway
Shawnee, OK 74801

Phone: (405) 273-1727


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Lowery


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2011)

RIP Deputy Lowery.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Deputy Lowery


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP Deputy Lowery


----------

